
Ask HN: Alternative to Stripe? - lignux
I live in a country that Stripe, PayPal or any of the other payment processors support, so i am wondering what alternatives i have for me as an individual or for my business?<p>It is really frustrating because for me to have an online business i either have to be a partner with someone abroad and have them register a firm there that can take all the payments or i have to limit myself to B2B kinda service where i can send invoices to the clients manually.<p>Does anyone in a similar situation have any suggestions?
======
qb
You could open an Estonian company you fully own and manage using the
e-Residency programme
[https://e-resident.gov.ee/](https://e-resident.gov.ee/). Caveat: not all
payment service providers that usually accept Estonian clients will also work
with a company managed from abroad (iirc Stripe requires you to live in
another country they support) but at least one most likely will.

------
ranic
Perhaps Adyen ([https://www.adyen.com/](https://www.adyen.com/)) would work
for you?

~~~
lignux
I looked into Ayden and i can't register an account with the country i live
in.

